# Spring Turkey



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey guys my buddy and i are headed out to the black hills in so dak and will probably be hunting around rapid. just wondering what time this spring would be a good time to go. I am just getting into turkey hunting and am a little clueless so any advice would be great. thanks


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We hit it pretty hard around mid April and seem to have good luck. Had 6 birds on the ground last year around the 11th in about 2 days. We hunt the Wyoming side around Hulett but we can see Rapid from where we hunt at night.


----------



## ICE'EM (Mar 5, 2008)

thats awesome thats about when it opens i think. thanks for the info


----------

